# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Nét đăc trưng văn hóa Ấn Độ

## yeuhanoi

*1. Kiến Trúc*

Những công trình nổi tiếng như Taj Mahal và các công trình kiến trúc có ảnh hưởng Hồi giáo là di sản từ triều đại Mughal. Chúng là kết quả của một truyền thống hợp nhất mọi yếu tố từ mọi phần của quốc gia.


Đền Taj Mahal tại Agra là địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng nhất Ấn Độ
* 2. Lễ Hội*

Ấn Độ là miền đất của hội chợ và lễ hội, ít nhất ngày nào trong năm cũng đều có hội chợ. Hội chợ và lễ hội đã làm phong phú thêm cho sắc màu đời sống xã hội của người dân Ấn Độ. Một số hội chợ và lễ hội quan trọng: Hội chợ Pushkar ở Rajasthan, Hội chợ hàng thủ công Mela ở Surajkund, Hội chợ Holi ở Bắc Ấn Độ, Pongal ở Tamilnadu, Onam ở Kerela, Baisaki ở Punjab, Bihu ở Assam, các lễ hội nhảy múa ở Khajuraho và Mamallapuram, v.v.Lễ hội Pooram tại Kerala, Ấn Độ.


Ấn Độ là miền đất của hội chợ và lễ hội
*3.  Ăn uống*

Người Á Đông thường dùng đũa để gắp thức ăn, người Tây Âu dùng dao và thìa thì người Ấn Độ lại dùng tay.

Một nửa dân số Ấn Độ ăn chay cộng thêm rất nhiều tôn giáo (tổng cộng có đến hơn 2 triệu vị thần) nên người Ấn kiêng rất nhiều loại thịt.

Đồ uống rất được ưa chuộng ở Ấn Độ, đặc biệt là bia, gin tonic và whisky. Người thuộc đẳng cấp cao nhiều khi không uống rượu. Trong bữa ăn không dùng đồ có rượu.


Thực phẩm nhiều gia vị và đồ ngọt rất phổ biến ở Ấn Độ.
*4. Trang Phục*

Trang phục truyền thống tại Ấn Độ khác biệt rất lớn theo từng vùng về màu sắc và kiều dáng, và phụ thuộc trên nhiều yếu tố, bao gồm cả khí hậu. Các kiểu trang phục dân dã gồm sari truyền thống cho phụ nữ và dhoti truyền thống cho nam giới.

 Trang phục truyền thống Ấn Độ: dhoti dành cho nam và sari dành cho nữ
* 5.  Hồi Môn*

Trái ngược với phong tục tại một số quốc gia khác, của hồi môn mà gia đình cô dâu phải đưa tới gia đình chú rể là một thực trạng xã hội đã tồn tại khá lâu ở Ấn Độ. Chú rể thường yêu cầu của hồi môn trong đó bao gồm một khoản tiền lớn, các vật nuôi, đồ nội thất, và các thiết bị điện tử, dẫn tới một thực tế ngày càng nhiều cô gái ở Ấn Độ khó lấy chồng.

Khi số lượng của hồi môn không đủ theo yêu cầu, cô dâu thường bị quấy rối, bị lạm dụng và phải sống rất khổ sở. Việc hành hạ cô dâu có thể lên tới đỉnh điểm khi người chồng tương lai hoặc gia đình nhà chồng thiêu sống cô dâu.

Mặc dù luật pháp ở Ấn Độ trừng phạt rất nghiêm khắc những kẻ giết người vì của hồi môn, tuy nhiên, hiếm khi có người bị kết án do thẩm phán (thường là nam giới) thường không quan tâm tới vụ việc.


Cô dâu Ấn Độ và hình xăn Henna
*6. Giao Tiếp*

Bắt tay quá chặt ở Ấn Độ bị coi là thiếu lịch sự. Ở phía Bắc (như Delhi), khi chắp hai bàn tay lại như để trước ngực, hơi cúi đầu và nói:  Namaste J được coi là rất coi trọng người khác. Và cũng không nên bắt tay phụ nữ.

Người Ấn Độ rất đa nghi và thường để ý ngay từ đầu để đánh giá người khác. Họ thường nói chuyện về gia đình. Bạn đừng ngạc nhiên khi người Ấn Độ tìm hiểu tỷ mỷ về gia đình bạn, đã kết hôn chưa hoặc có phải đã ly hôn không, con tên là gì, vợ hoặc chồng năm nay bao nhiêu tuổi.

Cricket bao giờ cũng là chủ đề thích hợp cho mọi dịp tiếp xúc với người Ấn Độ vì đó là môn thể thao rất được ưa chuộng ở nước này.

*7. Giờ Giấc
*
Người Ấn Độ không phải không đúng giờ, nhưng chuyện đến muộn một tiếng đồng hồ là có thể xảy ra, đặc biệt khi biết bạn cần cái gì đấy ở họ. Dù vậy, nếu có cuộc hẹn với người một người Ấn Độ, bạn nên đến chỗ hẹn đúng giờ vì không đúng giờ vẫn bị coi là không lịch sự.

----------


## showluo

Con gái Ấn độ nhìn đẹp thật 
Nhất là đôi mắt hút hồn

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Cảnh và người đêu đẹp  :Big Grin: 
Con gái nhìn đẹp mê hồn

----------

